# برنامج جميل جدا للتحكم الرقمى AutoEditNC



## هندسة انتاج (26 يونيو 2006)

ده برنامج جميل جدا فى معرفة الاكواد المستخدمه على ماكينات ال CNC حيث يحتوى البرنامج على 
انواع ال G&M-Codes مع توضيح الكود من خلال الرسم لتوضيح معناها 

What is AutoEditNC?
AutoEditNC is a G & M-Code editor for creating and testing NC code for CNC machining centers. You can use AutoEditNC to easily learn programming without having to have an expensive machine tool at your disposal.​http://rapidshare.de/files/24163985/AutoEditNC_Install_V3.0.exe.html


----------



## zaki (6 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يمكن لمن أحب أن يحمله من هنا أيضاً
http://www.betatechnical.com/autonc.htm


----------



## Medo2006 (8 يوليو 2006)

Thats Nice Program
Thank you


----------



## cnc (17 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر اخوي على ده البرنامج وهل توجد برامج سمليشن ثلاثية الابعاد بحيث تكتب البرنامج ويطلع تشغيل الرسمة على شكل ثلاثي الابعاد.


----------



## احمد خضر (20 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوكم فى الله المهندس / احمد خضر
عضو جديد فى المنتدى و فى قمة سعادتى لوجود مثل هذا المنتدى و هذه النخبة الطيبة ان شاء الله للتعاون مع بعضنا البعض فى كافة المجالات الهندسة 
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## احمد خضر (20 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله الخير على تعونك و وفقك الى ما تتمناه


----------



## mohaon (3 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ابواحمدالغامدي (2 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## السجين الحر (4 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## mostagear (6 فبراير 2007)

الاخ CNC لقد كتبت
الف شكر اخوي على ده البرنامج وهل توجد برامج سمليشن ثلاثية الابعاد بحيث تكتب البرنامج ويطلع تشغيل الرسمة على شكل ثلاثي الابعاد

أحب ان اجيبك بأن اشهر برامج السيملشن هو برنامج VERICUT

وتجده على الرابط 

http://www.cgtech.com

وتحياتي لكل الاخوة


----------



## MDREAM (11 فبراير 2007)

يسلموا عالبرامج الرائعة

و جاري التحميل

تحياتي لكم

Mdream


----------



## سميرة محمد محمد (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## هادي313 (21 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم جميعا*

شكرا لك ياخي على هذا العنوان 
ولكن عندي سوال الى الاصدقاء كيف يمكنني التحكم بتشغيل واطفا اي جهاز كهربائي مثلا (محرك كهربائي ,مكيف هواء ,............ الخ )عن طريق جهاز الكومبيوتر .ارجو توضيح ذلك واذا وجد كتاب اكون شاكرا


----------



## محمود علي خيري (22 مارس 2007)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## أ.حمزة (23 مارس 2007)

البرامج ما اشتغل معايا 
ايش الحل


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (26 مارس 2007)

شكرا لكم على مواضيعكم ومشاركاتكم


----------



## ولهان المحبه (11 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد الحديدي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

ألف شكر و جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس الإنتاج على البرنامج .
و أشكر أيضاً الأخ mostagear على برنامج السميوليشن الذي قدمه لنا .
جزاكم الله كل خير و نفع بكم الأمة وأنا سعيد بهذا الجو العلمي الأخوي .


----------



## المتحكِّم (27 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين جميعا 

بوركتم


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (27 ديسمبر 2007)

والله ان كلمة شكر قليلة قليلة قليلة بحق كل من ساهم في هذا المجال والله اني ممتن لكم وانا عاجز عن تقديم ما تستحقون من الامتنان فلكم مني كل العرفان بالجميل وجزيتم خيرا في الدنيا والاخرة والله يوفقكم .


----------



## خليفة بركات (29 يناير 2008)

تخياتي إلى كل الأعضاء و خاصة الأخوين هندسة إنتاج و zaki ، ربي يعطيكم كل ماتتمناو و أرجوا لكم الثبات و دوام الصحة و العافية


----------



## خليفة بركات (29 يناير 2008)

تحياتي إلى كل الأعضاء و خاصة الأخوين هندسة إنتاج و zaki ، ربي يعطيكم كل ماتتمناو و أرجوا لكم الثبات و دوام الصحة و العافية


----------

